

CraftBukkit Taken Down from GitHub Using DMCA - milesf
https://github.com/Bukkit/CraftBukkit

======
milesf
The takedown notice is here:
[https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-09-05-CraftB...](https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-09-05-CraftBukkit.md)

Did Notch do this?

EDIT: Apparently Wesley Wolfe did
[http://games.slashdot.org/story/14/09/06/1323225/dmca-
claim-...](http://games.slashdot.org/story/14/09/06/1323225/dmca-claim-over-
gpl-non-compliance-shuts-off-minecraft-plug-ins)

------
Fastidious
This is three or four days old mate. Already was submitted.

